# Secure Yard / shed



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Im looking to rent a secure yard / shed to store two possibly three cars for a few weeks while i go off travelling.
Anyone here know of any, preferably close to Newry.


----------



## NIGT3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Theres no such thing as a secure yard near newry!!!!


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

There is, you obviously have never been in the Ardmore.


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Im in newry too haha, try the reporter you'd be suprised.


----------

